# Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
Ich brauche Hilfe bei der Bestimmung der Krebse.

Ich habe einen Krebs gefangen jetzt ist die Frage welchen habe ich? 
Schaut euch bitte mal die Bilder an vielleicht könnt ihr ja schon bei der Bestimmung helfen. Falls nicht zu sehen sagt mir am besten wie ich die Krebse fotografieren soll. Ich habe jetzt ein paar Reusen ausgelegt die ich heute Abend kontrollieren werde. Ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich und werde dann weitere Fotos machen!

Meine Vermutung liegt ja bei Edelkrebs, aber die Hoffnung trübt und trügt ja oft auch das Erscheinungsbild...

Danke schon im Vorraus für die Antworten! 


PS: falls ich hier falsch reingeschrieben habe bitte verschieben


----------



## Seele (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Du hast wohl die Bilder vergessen


----------



## CaptainPike (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Eindeutig ne Stealth-Krabbe


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Sorry Leute!  mit meinem Handy ging das nicht und dann wollte ich kurz mit dem Handy vom Bro und schon war mein Acc gesperrt  doppelbenutzung und so... 
Danke aufjedenfall für die schnelle Behebung!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Das dürfte sehr hilfreich sein:

https://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen....mungsschluessel_der_Flusskrebse_mit_Fotos.pdf


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Danke erstmal für den Tipp die erste Seite habe ich auch schonmal irgendwo gefunden!

 Also wenn ich von der Größe ausgehe bin ich aufjedenfall deutlich über 10! würde schon sagen fast 15! Dann Edelkrebs aber der Rest?
 Streifen rot Färbung und das ganze da wird es wirklich kompliziert...

 heute Abend habe ich hoffentlich 10-20 weitere Exemplare da schaue ich mal unter ein paar drunter und genau an.


----------



## oldhesse (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Ich hab selbst früher sehr lange die verschiedensten Arten an Krebsen in Aquarien gehalten, Amerikaner und Australier. Normal findet man hier oft den Kamberkrebs und den Proc. Clarkii, auch Amerikanischer Sumpfkrebs genannt. Beides sieht für mich nicht danach aus. Einen Edelkrebs erkenne ich auch nicht, muss aber sagen, dass die Bilder nicht stark Aussagekräftigt sind und man sich auch nicht rein an der Scherenform und Größe richten kann. Besser ist es ihn mal umzudrehen und die Griffel zu vergleichen.

Denke von der ersten Ansicht her das es sich um einen Galizierkrebs handelt.


----------



## sebwu (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

es handelt sich zu 100% nicht um edelkrebse, das ist ja eindeutig an den scheren zu erkennen.
vergleich mal die scheren mit den beschreibungen von dorschgreifers link. 
ich würde auf nen galizier tippen was bei den fotos aber auch schwierig ist (quali ist ok nur sind die wichtigen merkmale nicht gut zu sehen).

mfg sebastian


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schade...

Vor ein paar Jahren gab es hier aufjedenfall mal welche... Ein Biloge ist dann immer paar mal im Jahr dagewesen und hat welche gefangen und untersucht (jetzt die letzten Jahre nicht mehr)
Hier sind wir in weitem Umkreis doch teilweise sehr Seuchenfrei (aber beherbergen trotzdem kaum Krebse. (Außer Abachtalsperre und so die sind ja auch dafür bekannt)
Ich frag mich wie diese Dinger so hoch ins Quellgebiet kommen können... Unglaublich sowas. Aber zum Glück gibt es dann nurnoch eine Art die die Krebspest sonst noch verbreiten kann richtig?

Bin echt gespannt auf heute Abend. Habe beim Köfi angeln teils nurnoch Skelette aus dem Wasser gezogen...


----------



## sebwu (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

da der galizier auch ein astacus ist, also der gleichen gattung wie der edelkrebs angehört, scheint dein gewässer krebspest frei zu sein falls es sich um eben diese handelt.


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

Ja bin schon dabei mich schlau zu lesen.
Scheint ja wohl auch vom Aussterben bedroht zu sein. Immer diese Delikatessen...
Bis jetzt was ich so gelesen habe scheint die Vermutung in die richtige Richtung zu gehen.

Sollte man sicher eher darüber freuen oder habe ich mit dem keinen Chance mehr auf Edelkrebse? Zum Glück ist da alles privat und ich habe Zugriff auf bis zu 80 Krebsreusen da gebe ich die Hoffnung auf Edelkrebsen noch nicht auf


----------



## rippi (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst früher sehr lange die verschiedensten Arten an Krebsen in Aquarien gehalten, Amerikaner und Australier. Normal findet man hier oft den Kamberkrebs und den Proc. Clarkii, auch Amerikanischer Sumpfkrebs genannt. Beides sieht für mich nicht danach aus. Einen Edelkrebs erkenne ich auch nicht, muss aber sagen, dass die Bilder nicht stark Aussagekräftigt sind und man sich auch nicht rein an der Scherenform und Größe richten kann. Besser ist es ihn mal umzudrehen und die Griffel zu vergleichen.
> 
> Denke von der ersten Ansicht her das es sich um einen Galizierkrebs handelt.


Welche Aquariengröße hast du für die Kamberkrebse verwendet?

 Für einen männlichen Galizien wären die Scheren auf jeden Fall zu kurz, hast du kein Foto von der Unterseite gemacht?


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Nein leider nicht...
Aber wie gesagt heute Abend kontrolliere ich mal die Reusen. Dann gibts mehr Fotos!

Hauptsache alles ist Seuchenfrei und das es auch keine immunen Wirte sind. Solange das so ist bin ich beruhigt.
Ansonsten wie vorsichtig muss ich sein habe erstmal Klamotten etc gewaschen und eimer mit kochendem Wasser übergossen etc.


----------



## oldhesse (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Kamberkrebse habe ich mal selbst aus Frankreich mitgebracht, als ich in Frankreich an einem See diese Reihenweise am Ufer einsammeln konnte. Die hatte ich in einem 80er Becken und guter Steinstrukturierung. Ich empfand Kamberkrebse aber als nie so spannend, deshalb hatte ich sie nie lange. Zudem lebten die meisten nicht sehr lange. Übrigens habe ich im Hafen bei uns im Rhein und in parallel verlaufenden Buhnen im Rhein schon Excuiven gefunden von Kamberkrebsen.

Clarkiis oder auch Allenis habe ich immer in 100 aufwärts gehalten und meist nur als Paar bzw. mit juvenilen und artentechnisch getrennt. Es gibt ja schöne Farbausprägungen bei den Clarkiis. knallorange, tiefrot, hellblau und weiß haben mir damals gut gefallen. Ich hab die auch mal gemixt um die Farbenvererbung unter Test zu stellen. 

Gen. Ende hin hatte ich dann mal Mangrobenkrabben kurz gehalten, die aber allesamt ausgebüxt sind und einige Australische Krebse, die bei mir zumindest aber bei weiten nicht so interessant zu beobachten waren wie die Amerikanischen. Gerade mit Clarkii und Alleni hatte ich viel Spaß und das war vor einigen Jahren, da kannte man knallorange oder hellblaue Krebse noch nicht, das war immer ein Besuch wert bei mir 

Just heute ist mir mein letzter Marmorkrebs gestorben. Den hab ich im Barschbecken gehalten und durch die Selbstbefruchtung gabs auch immer mal paar leckere Kleinstkrebse für die Barsche.


Zum Thema aber zurück:
Ich würde mich über die Galizier nicht ärgern. Wie schon geschrieben aus der selben Familie. Das Gewässer wird vermutlich nicht stark sauerstoffhaltig sein, weshalb eher Galizier vorkommen als Edelkrebse. Auf jedenfall gefährdet er nicht nachhaltig den Edelkrebs, wenn er ihn mit Sicherheit aber auch verdrängen kann. Ich würde den Bestand einfach nutzen, sofern die Krebse groß genug werden. Ein Eimer voll zum nächsten Grillfest mitbringen. Die schmecken super lecker, ebenso wie die Amerikaner auch


----------



## sebwu (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

mit den australiern meinst du doch sicher cherax arten?
fand die eigentlich optisch immer ansprechender.

mist, jetzt juckt es wieder in den fingern, sollte doch noch platz für n kleines becken mit CPO da sein|kopfkrat


OnTopic: bin schon gespannt um was für kebse es sich letztendlich handelt und freue mich schon auf neue fotos


----------



## phirania (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Gucks du hier..
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A7x9...rame.htm/RK=0/RS=1HVfZcETxLRlNL3_6A4rES3Pa7Y-
Könnte evtl. ein Galizinischer Flußkrebs sein.


----------



## oldhesse (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*



sebwu schrieb:


> mit den australiern meinst du doch sicher cherax arten?
> fand die eigentlich optisch immer ansprechender.
> 
> mist, jetzt juckt es wieder in den fingern, sollte doch noch platz für n kleines becken mit CPO da sein|kopfkrat
> ...


 

Ja.
Sind bei mir aber zu inaktiv gewesen, krasse Gegenteil zu den Proc. Arten aus Amerika. Liest man aber auch verschiedenes zu. Ich konnte bei mir die Proc Arten per Hand füttern außerhalb vom Wasser. Wenn ich 2 Tage unterwegs war (als jugendlicher tut man so etwas ja ab und an) habe ich mehrere Futtertabletten auf den aus dem Wasser herausragenden Stein gelegt. Wenn ich wieder kam waren sie alle gefuttert. Ab und an konnte man sie auch auf ihrer Klettertour am Land beobachten.


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Danke für den Link habe ich gerade mal durchgelesen. Leider ist das mit den Schulungen etc. veraltet.. (2013). Sonst hätte ich mich da mal angemeldet! Hätte mich aufjedenfall interessiert.

 Ich habe da auch noch ein  leeres 300l Becken im Flur stehen. Sollte eig verkauft werden, aber so ein lebendkrebs Becken zum aussuchen welcher Krebs verspeist wird wie in Asien|rolleyes klingt ja schon sehr verlockend :q
 Nein jetzt mal ernsthaft ist doch bestimmt deutlich einfacher Krebse zu halten als Fische und Futter habe ich auch genug:vik:
 Funktioniert das oder hat man dann Probleme mit der Wassertemperatur? So ein Becken mit Krebsen und kleinen Brutfischen wäre schon was feines


----------



## oldhesse (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Bei Galiziern kenn ich mich nicht aus. Edelkrebse würde nicht gut gehen, daher denke ich, dass dies bei Galiziern ähnlich aussehen dürfte.  Die Temperaturen die wir wollen 20+ Grad sind einfach zu viel auf Dauer. Fortpflanzung geht definitiv nicht, benötigen tiefere Temperaturen bei der Eientwicklung. Aber darauf zielt es ja nicht ab.

Zur kurzfristigen Hälterung und Reinigung vor Verspeisung ist das durchaus ne Idee


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

Ja der Flur ist kalt da liegen wir so bei 18 Grad
Und die Galizier Krebse können wohl auch höhere Temperaturen vertragen wie ich gelesen habe bzw mögen sogar bisschen höhere. Vermehren sollen Sie sich auch nicht das stimmt schon. 
Aber bevor ich mal an einen Krebs probieren denke muss ich erstmal schauen was ich da heute Abend fange  Will ja nicht den falschen erwischen! Und essen steht aufjedenfall auch nicht im Vordergrund (habe noch nie Krebse aus Deutschland gegessen)! Nicht das wir hier zu sehr vom Thema abschweifen ;D

So in 1,5 Stunden wird kontrolliert! Fotos kommen dann gegen Abend vermute ich habe da kein Netz.


----------



## oldhesse (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Wir sind gespannt


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Wie hältere und transpiriere ich die am besten? 

Hältern im Bottich voller Wasser ? Abgeschirmt von anderen Flüssen natürlich?

Transportieren trocken bzw feucht? 


Kann man die stapeln oder tuen die sich dabei was. Es wurde ja mal gesagt einen Eimer voll machen?


----------



## Sneep (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Hallo,

das ist kein unerwünschter Ami, das ist ein unerwünschter Europäer.

Für mich ist das der Galizische Sumpfkrebs.

Die Fotos sind nicht schlecht, zeigen das Tier aber leider immer nur von oben. 
Deshalb die Bestimmung unter Vorbehalt!

Beim Krebs ist es wichtig folgende Merkmale zu dokumentieren:
-Scherenunterseite
- Rumpf seitlich (im Detail)
- Rumpf von oben (im Detail)

Das einzige was aus meiner Sicht nicht ganz passt, ist die Länge der Scheren. Der Galizier hat sehr lange Scherenfinger, die auf dem Foto so nicht erkennbar sind.
Das liegt möglicherweise aber an der Perspektive.

*
Andere Merkmale passen jedoch:*
-Scheren ohne Einbuchtung
-auf jeder Seite 2 Augenleisten (bedornt)
-deutliche Dornen hinter der Nackenfurche
-soweit erkennbar Scherenunterseite weiß-gelblich,    keinesfalls aber rot
-Panzer generell  mit vielen Dornen.

Der galizische Sumpfkrebs stammt aus dem Bereich Türkei.
Er ist damit zwar kein Ami, trotzdem aber noch keine heimische Art. Er wurde nach DE eingeführt um den Edelkrebs zu ersetzen. Man ging damals davon aus, dass der Krebs gegen die Krebspest imun sei. Das stellte sich jedoch als Fehler heraus. Der Galizier stirbt wie alle europäischen Krebse an der Krebspest und kann diese auch in Gewässer übertragen. 

Als nicht heimische Art dürfte der Galizier in keinem Bundesland geschont sein (ohne Gewähr)

Zum Fang muss man jedoch im Gewässer fischereiberechtigt sein und darf nur Fanggerät einsetzen, welches auf dem Erlaubnisschein freigegeben  ist.

Der Transport ist einfach. In eine Wanne ein nasses Handtuch oder Wasserpflanzen legen und fertig. Sie brauchen nur etwas Feuchtigkeit um ihre Kiemenkammern feucht zu halten, sonst funktioniert die Atmung nicht.
Im Transportbehälter sind die Tiere im Stress, es kommt daher fast nie zu Kämpfen. Das geht erst wieder los, wenn die in ein Gewässer kommen.

In der Wanne halten sich die Tiere zur Not 2-3 Tage. Nicht in Wasser hältern, es sei denn, man hat einen sehr grossen Tank. Das Wasser wird durch den Kot der Krebse in kürzester Zeit zu Jauche und tötet die Krebse.

Möchte man sie essen, sollte man sie 2 Tage in der Wanne hältern, damit sich der Darm entleert.

SnEEp


----------



## carphunter 47 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Hallo schau mal:
https://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen....mungsschluessel_der_Flusskrebse_mit_Fotos.pdf


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Also ich war Erfolgreich!
Nach dem die erste Reuse hoch kam ging mir ein Licht auf 
Esse jetzt was dann gibts ne kleine Fotosession und dann poste ich hier alles


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*



carphunter 47 schrieb:


> Hallo schau mal:
> https://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen....mungsschluessel_der_Flusskrebse_mit_Fotos.pdf



Vielleicht einfach mal mehr im Thread lesen als nur die Überschrift?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4422140&postcount=5


----------



## bombe20 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

@Robin
Das Abendessen dauert mir eindeutig zu lange. Bekommst du das
Fleisch nicht aus den Scheren?


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

hab mir was ähnliches gedacht, so nach dem motto "ich kenn dich nicht fress dich aber trotzdem".

warten auf das ende der jause...


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Erstmal die Krebse vernünftig unterbringen. Habe erstmal ein riesiges Hälterungsbecken wieder rausgekramt.
Und heute läuft es nicht so richtig mit der Technik. Also muss wieder das Handy herhalten. Dauert und gibt viele Fehler. Die könnt Ihr mir hoffentlich verzeihen. Bin aber schon dran also allzu lange wird es hoffentlich nicht dauern!


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

mach du mal. biste jetzt satt? :m


----------



## sebwu (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

dann noch schnel n tip von mir: wenn du leitungswasser verwendest lass erstmal das wasser einwenig aus dem hahn laufen. krebse und garnelen reagieren sehr empfindlich auf kupfer und sterben schon bei mit aquarienwassertests nicht nachweisbaren mengen im wasser.


----------



## bombe20 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

@jose
So ein vorher-nachher-Bild des Tellers hinter einem instagram-link hätte schon etwas amüsantes.


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

Also sind so 20-25 Krebse in sehr guter Größe (das Becken ist riesig deutlich über 1000l!)insgesamt habe ich so 30-40gefangen aber eine Reuse ist auch auf beim einholen weil die schon bisschen kaputt ist und die kleinen sind mir wieder durch die Hand geglitten 

Ich habe ja rein theoretisch Quellwasser oder teichwasser nur dann brauche ich auch einen Ablauf. Die Frage gehe ich damit ein Risiko ein? Darf ich das?
Nach den Bildern sollten jedem klar sein was ich da gefangen habe! Also gute Einschätzung Jungs! 

Habe paar Tiere genauer Fotografiert. Das kommt jetzt  vorallem auch Krebse die herausgestochen haben!




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

ist ja reichlich (und nicht verspeist)

hast du denn jetzt mehr sicherheit, was das für tierchen sind?


(mitternachtsschmaus angedacht? tragen ja auch nicht auf :m)


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

Das sind die Fotos von dem Krebs gestern(also der selbe wie auf den Bildern heute morgen)
Ich denke das wär aufjedenfall nochmal interessant!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebwu (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

jetzt isses ganz klar, schöne galizier


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Jap jetzt ist es glasklar!
Falls sicher einer noch fragt es sind Galizierische Sumpfkrebse 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

jetzt wirds schwierig.

ebensolche habe ich in den paar freigegebenen tagen bei valencia reichlich entnommen. und nix mit C&R, eher mit knofi&butter.

doch ein mitternachtssnack?

(im ernst, ich find das toll was du machst. respekt #6)


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*
























Hier paar Bilder eines beliebigen Krebs


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebwu (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

ich will jetzt nicht mit moral kommen, aber denk mal drüber nach in zukunft die weibchen zu schonen... tust dir selbst einen gefallen


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

Hier einmal eine dunklere Variante. Falls das auf was hindeutet immer gerne her mit den Infos ;)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*



sebwu schrieb:


> ich will jetzt nicht mit moral kommen, aber denk mal drüber nach in zukunft die weibchen zu schonen... tust dir selbst einen gefallen




Wenn ich jetzt erkennen würde was was ist würde ich das machen! Aber leider bin ich da nicht gerade sehr erfahren wie man denke ich mal merkt.
Ich meine ich bekomme ja schon bei manchen Fischbildern ein Anfall und hake selbst meist unter Wasser ab. Wenn ich hier jetzt etwas falsch mache klärt mich auf und lasst es mich besser machen! 

Soll ich die Bilder wieder raus nehmen? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oldhesse (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Schöne Bilder, guter Reusenfang. Petri


----------



## sebwu (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

die bilder sind top, lass die bloß drin!

zur unterscheidung:http://www.aquarienkrebse.de/geschlechtsbestimmung.html

lass dich nicht verwirren von den procambarus und cherax arten und vergleiche mal deine mit den bildern vom astacus astacus, is echt easy



ich bin mega neidisch auf dein gewässer


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Robin, du machst das ganz toll. entspannt gegen AB-frozzeleien, arbeitsam engagiert - und jetzt noch fotos in der, ich glaube von sneep, angeregten art.
find ich so toll, wie ich die kerlchen lecker finde |rotwerden


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe noch ein paar mehr Fotos gemacht, aber will jetzt hier auch keinem auf die Füße treten! Sind halt von einem der leichte rötliche Färbung hat z.B.


Was bedeutet denn genau schonen beim Flusskrebs? Was kann der ab was nicht? Ist ja nicht wie bei einem Fisch 
Vorallem wenn ich die Weibchen jetzt nur leicht feucht halte ist das doch sicher alles andere als schonen?
Habe ich die Krebse denn richtig gepackt? Kurz hinter den Scheren erschien mir logisch sinnvoll weil sie da stabil aussahen und sich nicht wehren können

Wenn ich jetzt mal bedenke das ich nichtmals eine Handvoll Reusen draußen hatte und die von 30cm Wasser bis ca 8m tiefe da rein sind vermute ich mal das der Bestand enorm groß ist oder hat das nichts zu bedeuten?
Wie fange ich denn mal so richtig kleine? Die hatten alle ne stattliche Größe...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

oooh, da kenn ich mich nicht aus - aber mit anglerischer intelligenz tät ich antworten: mach weiter, vergiss die kleinen, mach die truhe voll und dann, zu weihnachten, dann glänzen die augen und die fettfinger.

sollst die ja nicht ausrotten - aber einmal einen frei gewachsenen bestand abschöpfen, das denk ich ist drin, aus kulinarischer und aus pflegerischer sicht.

(kleiner ansporn: die sind wirklich lecker)


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*



Jose schrieb:


> und jetzt noch fotos in der, ich glaube von sneep, angeregten art.




Problem ist das scharf stellen der Kamera (bin ja alleine). Der Krebs lebt ja noch  und dann will der der Linse immer eins mitgeben
Deswegen sind die so unscharf geworden... 
Ich schaue ob ich noch was brauchbares finde ansonsten wird sich am Wochenende mal ein Männchen gekrallt 


Danke auch nochmal für alle Tipps und Infos!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebwu (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

mit schonen meinte ich die weibchen nicht zu entnehmen und so den fortbestand zu sichern.die du jetzt hast hast du nunmal:q
nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen ich bin absolut dafür die kleinen kerlchen zu verspeissen! also nix mit frötzeleinen, jose.

über das problem nur große zu fangen habe ich mir tatsächlich noch nie gedanken gemacht|jump:


----------



## Robin1996 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Ja vielleicht eine sehr spezielle Frage D

Sebwu:
Puhh ich dachte weil ich die Tiere schlecht behandelt habe...
Aber Angst den Bestand zu erhalten muss ich nicht so haben. Wie gesagt das ganze ist Privat mitten im Wald ohne wirklichen Straßenanschluss  und der Besitzer wohnt vor Ort, da ist nicht ein einziger Krebs entnommen die letzten 5 Jahre 
Und jetzt habe ich Sie ja für einen guten Zweck entnommen ich will ja mit Ihnen lernen 
Und das sind auch mehrere Gewässer von einer gewissen Größe 
Hier mal von dem großen eine kleines Bild






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sneep (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Hallo,

ja, die erste Bestimmung hat sich bestätigt, es ist tatsächlich der Galizische Sumpfkrebs (_Astacus leptodactylus_). Jetzt sieht man auch die langen Scherenfinger. 

Mit den Bildern kann man einen Galizier 100% bestimmen, die sind super.
Bevor man Fotos macht, sollte man bei der vermuteten Art schauen welche Merkmale wichtig sind und diese dann abbilden.

Die Galizier und die Signalkrebse sind die beiden Arten, die als Speisekrebse verwendet werden. Der Galizier wird dazu in grossen Mengen aus der Türkei importiert.

Zur Schonung der Bestände. 

Eins vorweg, ausrotten wirst du diesen Bestand nicht, auch nicht wenn du dich nur von Krebsen ernährst.

Es kommt darauf an, was du möchtest. Viele Krebse essen oder eine eingeschleppte Art kurz halten. Mit der Anwesenheit des Galizieres ist ja klar, dass in diesem Gewässer keine Amerikanischen Krebse mit der Krebspest vorhanden sind.

Somit wäre das Gewässer auch für den Edelkrebs ein geeignetes Revier. Solche Gewässer sind sehr selten geworden.
Wenn es gelingt, den Galizier einzudämmen, wäre ein Besatz mit dem Edelkrebs mögliich. Dann wäre es aber auch mit der Entnahme vorbei, es sei denn es ist ein Privatgewässer.

Bei der ersten Variante würde ich tatsächlich die Mädels mit Eiern oder Jungtieren schonen. Alleine aus Gründen der Waidgerechtigkeit. Bei der vorhandenen Bestandsdichte macht sich das überhaupt nicht bemerkbar, es sei denn, es handelt sich im ein sehr kleines Gewässer. 
Weibchen generell zu schonen gibt wenig Sinn.

Bei der 2 Variante würde ich alles entnehmen, ausser den grossen Männchen. Diese verhindern durch ihre grossen Reviere dass der Bestand immer weiter zunimmt.

Zum Fang von kleineren Exemplaren die Reusen näher an Deckunge wie z.B. Wasserpflanzen heran setzen. Die Kleinen trauen sich nicht so weit aus ihrer Deckung, sonst bekommen die Ärger mit den grossen Revierinhabern.

Ich würde gerne mehr über das Gewässer selbst erfahren.

SneeP


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*



Robin1996 schrieb:


> ...Und jetzt habe ich Sie ja für einen guten Zweck entnommen ich will ja mit Ihnen lernen
> ...



di geschmacksprüfung gehört in jedes wissenschaftliche projekt :m



Sneep schrieb:


> ...Zur Schonung der Bestände.
> 
> Eins vorweg, ausrotten wirst du diesen Bestand nicht, auch nicht wenn du dich nur von Krebsen ernährst...



ich würde gerne dir gerne bei so einer schonung beistehen...


----------



## sebwu (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

oh, ich hatte irgendwie n kleineres gewässer vor meinenem geistigen auge, warum auch immer#c

da musst du dir keine gedanken machen um die entnahme von weibchen aber eben auch nicht um edelkrebsbesatz, die bekommst du nur mit der krebspest da raus|muahah:

@sneep: für die produktivität halte ich die schonung der weibchen und entnahme von mänchen schon für richtig, aber da kommt der fischwirt in mir durch und das passt hier nicht so ganz


----------



## oldhesse (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Man kann ünberhaupt keine hilfreichen Tipps zur Schonung oder zur Dezimierung des Bestands geben, da uns grundlegende Daten zum Habitat, der Umegbung (Zuflüsse, Abflüsse, Beschaffenheit, Historie und Besätze der Vergangenheit) und letztlich auch dem Bestand fehlt. Das sind alles gut gemeinte Vermutungen, ebenso die Theorie den Edelkrebs dort ansässig zu machen. Das kann  und wird in aller Regel auch nach hinten losgehen. Es wird auch sicher einen Grund haben wieso der Galizier dort lebt und eben nicht der Edelkrebs.

Ich gratuliere dir auf jedenfall zu diesem tollen See (Urteil nach Bild), dem Bestand und den neuen Zielen die du damit vielleicht verbinden wirst. Wenn du Kontakte suchst die dir bei Projekten mit Informationen und Fleiss helfen könnten gib Bescheid, ich hab früher mal in einem Wirbellosenforum Administrator gespielt und kenne daher entweder persönlich oder zumindest über das Internet einige von den Leuten die namentlich die Standartwerke zum ein- und nachlesen auf den Markt gebracht haben.

Áber, da ich es mir auch nicht verkneifen kann: Du hast nen geilen See, du hast Krebse drin die wir gerne essen und du hast Platz. Im Sommer rechnen wir somit mit deiner Einladung zum Wochenendfischen. Es gibt von uns gute Laune und Bier aus der Region und ich bring dir dann Riesling aus dem Rheingau mit


----------



## Robin1996 (23. Oktober 2015)

Tut mir leid ich habe das ganze ein bisschen falsch rüber gebracht! Also das ganze ist im Privatbesitz, allerdings NICHT von mir! (Es gab mal die Möglichkeit den Teich da drüber zu nehmen auch ein sehr großer aber das war mir einfach schlichtweg zu teuer soviel Geld habe ich leider nicht <br />
Der Besitzer selbst beangelt oder benutzt die Teiche nichtmehr. Nurnoch Freunde. Und ich bin halt öfters mal im Jahr da zum angeln und feiern etc. <br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
Ich habe auch mehrere Teiche (krebspestfrei) aber deutlich kleiner!<br />
Ich möchte meine Teiche auch mit Edelkrebsen besetzen aber  die sind ja relativ teuer vorallem bin ich Fan von großen Aalen und da knapp 10st drin sitzen wovon mindestens die Hälfte über 1m ist, wäre mir zu teures Futter. Und große Edelkrebse sind zu teuer...<br />
Mein Gewässer währe allerdings gut dafür geschaffen<br />
Ich habe:<br />
Klares Quellwasser im Einlauf<br />
Lehmigen Boden<br />
Gute Uferkanten<br />
Teils sehr gute Versteckmöglichkeiten<br />
Und Futter ohne Ende!<br />
Und kalte Temperaturen im Winter und warme im Sommer (kann ich verstellen kann das Wasser vom Boden bis zur Oberfläche ablaufen lassen je nachdem was ich brauche)<br />
<br />
<br />
Wenn die mir gehören würde *träum* würde ich von den vielen Reusen gebrauch machen die ich mir leihen kann. Schauen das ich die verwirtschaften kann oder am besten gleich tauschen. Es muss ja eig genug Leute geben die daran Interesse hätten wenn es eine gezüchtete Delikatesse ist <img src="images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Zwinkern" smilieid="35" class="inlineimg" /> und mir davon dann Edelkrebse besorgen.<br />
Wir wollen hier ja unseren früher sehr geliebten Edelkrebs behalten <img src="images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Zwinkern" smilieid="35" class="inlineimg" /><br />
Ich werde die Hoffnung aber nicht aufgeben. Manche Leute sind sich wohl ganz sicher auch in den letzten Jahren mal beim stippen einen Edelkrebs gefangen zu haben.<br />
Das überprüfe ich jetzt erstmal!<br />
Dann werde ich auch anregen den Edelkrebs wieder anzusiedeln und mich mal dahinter klemmen! Vorallem der oberste Teich (etwas kleiner als der auf dem foto) ist im Moment leer und war auch noch ohne Krebsbesatz. Die Bodenstruktur dort ist auch härter und der Wald ist richtig in den Teich reingewachsen also sehr viel Struktur Wurzeln etc. war immer ein super Salomon Gewässer. Was jetzt reinkommt weiß ich noch nicht. Da werde ich es Ihnen aber aufjedenfall and Herz legen den Edelkrebs anzusiedeln!<br />
<br />
Am Montag bin ich wieder da und versuche dann nochmal mein Glück aber diesmal deutlich besser ausgerüstet.<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robin1996 (23. Oktober 2015)

Wenn sich einer fragt warum ich das mache. 

Also ich habe schon früher BF abgestrichen und auch Eier gekauft und die großgezogen um anschließend bei mir im Umkreis zu besetzten, da der Bestand fast nicht mehr vorhanden war!
Nur habe ich damit aufgehört da in Winter nie große Fische wieder hochgezogen sind oder aufjendenfall nicht zahlreich... Ab einer gewissen Größe sind die immer abgewandert und dann paar Kilometer weiter fängt dann der erste Angelverein an... 
Naja und das ganze ist wirklich sehr sehr Zeitintensiv und die haben ich nichtmehr in dem Umfang.

Und seid Anfang des Jahres spiele ich mit dem Gedanken anzufangen den Edelkrebs zu "züchten". Da wir hier echt noch sehr seuchenfrei sind! Ich kenne da noch eine ganze Menge Gewässer die Seuchenfrei und Krebsfrei sind. Die würde ich gerne nach und nach besetzen. 
Soweit ich weiß ist es deutlich einfacher Edelkrebse zu züchten wenn man die richtigen Bedingungen hat als BF aus Eiern zu ziehen. Und auch nicht so zeitaufwändig und man kann auch mal in Urlaub etc.
Würde das Hobby gerne in dem Bereich weiterführen. 

Ich habe schon mehre Versuche unternommen die letzten Monate Edelkrebse zu bekommen aber das ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht geglückt. Also kostengünstig
Habe halt mit ehemaligen Züchtern gesprochen und in deren alten Teiche mal mein Glück versucht und dann auch hobbyzüchter die es auch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oldhesse (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Für dein Vorhaben benötigst du Zeit und Motivation.
Edelkrebse sind ein tolles Projekt, wünsche dir auf jedenfall viel Spaß dabei und natürlich den Erfolg den du suchst. Wirtschaftlich wird sich das sicher nicht lohnen, für den eigenen Bedarf wohl auch nur begrenzt wenn man Aufwand und Output vergleicht. Aber es ist ja auch Hobby.

Halt uns doch mal auf dem Laufenden. Fotostory wäre ja genial mit wöchentlichen Updates 

Und das mit dem See...: Das wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## Robin1996 (23. Oktober 2015)

Ja das wäre viel zu schön gewesen... Ein Traum Gewässer 

Wirtschaftlich ist auch garnicht mein Anliegen! Geld kann ich anders besser verdienen. Die Stunden darf man auch aufkeinen bei diesem Hobby rechnen...

Zum Eigenbedarf wenn du essen meinst weiß ich nicht. Noch nie welche gegessen da würde sich der Sumpfkrebs doch auch aufjedenfall eher eignen oder sehe ich das falsch? Hat deutlich mehr Eier, wächst schneller, ist robuster und gehört auch zu den großen 



Da bleibe ich lieber dabei Seen und Teiche im Umkreis zu besetzen und wenn die wirklich gut schmecken dann auch immer mal welche aus den Teichen entnehmen dafür.



Stimmt das eig mit dem Preis? Habe zwischen 60-80€ das Kilo gehört? Für den Edelkrebs.

Wie sieht das mit dem Sumpfkrebs aus? 

Gibt es wohl Möglichkeiten den Sumpfkrebs abzugeben und dafür Edelkrebse zu bekommen? Muss ja auch auch kein 1:1 Geschäft sein  weil dann würde ich da wo ich die jetzt her habe mal Edelkrebse besetzen


----------



## oldhesse (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Hi,

kenne keine Züchter und auch die Preise der Sommerlinge nicht. Ebenso nicht den Abnahmepreis für ausgewachsene Tiere. Schmecken tunse aber alle, egal ob clarkii, galizier oder Edelkrebs. 

Die Galizier würde ich im Eimer absammeln und dann kochen und die Scheren und den Schwanz rauspulen. Schmeckt eigentlich wie Hummer...


----------



## Sneep (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Hallo,

ich möchte klarstellen, dass ich den Besatz mit Edelkrebsen erst dann für erfolgversprechend halte, wenn der Bestand an Galiziern deutlich reduziert ist. Dabei bin ich nicht von einem so großen Gewässer ausgegangen. Eine Bestandsabsenkung ist hier nicht machbar. Auch ohne Einsatz der Krebspest würden die Galizier die größeren Edelkrebse verdrängen.

Ich würde es ohnehin zunächst in den kleineren Teichen versuchen. Sollten diese aber Aale beherbergen, sind sie nicht für Krebse geeignet. Da überlebt kein Krebs seine 1. Häutung.

Die Teiche kann man duch Steinmauern mit gelochten Ziegeln als VerstecKe für die Brut sehr gut als Zuchtteiche aufwerten.

Als Besatz eignen sich vor allen Dingen Sömmerlinge mit ca.3 cm. Diese sind im Oktober lieferbar. Sie kosten ca. 1 € / Krebs.

Zufüttern kann man im Prinzip alles organische, vom toten Fisch bis zu gekochten Möhren.

Beim Besatz mit adulten Krebsen kommt es häufig vor, dass dieser Besatz im Herbst über Land abwandert, auf er Suche nach neuen Gewässern und Weibchen.

SneeP


----------



## Robin1996 (27. Oktober 2015)

Tut mir leid für die späte Antwort mein Wochenende war sehr verplant. 
Ich habe wie geplant gestern nochmal Reusen ausgesetzt und diesmal die Köder hoffentlich besser befestigt, um ein paar mehr und hoffentlich auch mal einen Edelkrebs zu erwischen.

Ich befürchte da ich schon Fischbesatz von dort habe das ich die Krebse auch schon bei mir im Teich habe. Zum überprüfen habe ich da auch  mal ein paar Reusen ausgelegt. 
Aber mein Teich kann ich auch innerhalb von Stunden ablassen und in paar Tagen wieder aufstauen. Also sollte das auch nicht so dramatisch sein.


Ich schaue im Moment das ich irgendwo mal 5 Edelkrebs Pärchen bekomme das ich schonmal klein anfangen kann  das ganze natürlich im Hälterungsbecken

Wenn einer gute Quellen für Infos zur Zucht hat etc. gerne her damit.






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jhd81 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Hallo

 Was kostet den so ein ausgewachsener Edelkrebs?

  Verwandschaft von mir hat mehrere Teiche, und vor Jahren mal Edelkrebse besetzt. Ich hab da mal zum Spass Reusen reingelegt um zu schauen ob noch welche da sind. Hatte beim ersten Versuch ca 30 St. in 2 Reusen. Sind natürlich schon sehr groß. ca 20 cm tippe ich mal.


----------



## Robin1996 (27. Oktober 2015)

Das klingt ganz gut. Aber 15 Stück a 20cm?
Also ich weiß nicht wie groß deine Reusen waren aber bei mir passen die nicht rein!


Für vernünftige und dann Pärchen bekommst du schon paar Euro. Aber musst erstmal Käufer finden, ich meine von Privat ist immer so eine Sache. Könnte ja mal zwei Amis mit reingerutscht sein und dann...
Verkauf sie nur nicht zum Essen. Sind zu schade dafür. Dafür haben wir genug andere Krebsarten.

Willst du welche hergeben? Woher kommst du? Bzw wo sind die Teiche?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebwu (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

hallo robin,
haben deine teiche denn irgendeine verbindung zu dem fanggewässer? wenn das so ist kannst du den edelkrebsbesatz wohl vergessen, bedenke auch das krebse auch gerne kurze strecken über land zurück legen.
eine vermehrung im hälterbecken wird wohl in einem debakel enden aufgrund der revierbildung der männchen und der hohen temperaturen im sommer.


mfg sebwu


----------



## Robin1996 (27. Oktober 2015)

Habe viel Platz zur Verfügung + 8 grad kaltes Quellwasser
und die sollen so nur zur Paarungszeit gehalten werden (werde dann Pärchenweise trennen) bis ich die Jungkrebse habe und die Elterntiere umsetzen kann. Denke mal in der Zucht wird das doch auch so gehandhabt oder? 
So war mein Plan

Dann will ich die kleinen Krebse einfach nur groß füttern.



Die Teiche sind schon weiter entfernt. Über Land nicht zu erreichen. Sie münden aber beide in den selben Bach. Heißt wenn die da runterwandern und andere Zuflüsse wieder hoch kommen Sie ca auf 200m Entfernung also möglich ist es aber eher unwahrscheinlich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robin1996 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Hier in einen der geposteten Links steht etwas davon das der Sumpfkrebs niemals rote Scheren hat. Ich habe aber mehrere davon heute gefangen... Diese waren aber deutlich kleiner. Ist das möglich oder handelt es sich hier um eine andere Art?

Hier einmal ein Bild von dem Text und dann von dem Krebs selbst.

















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wilhelm (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Sieht aus wie ein Kalikokrebs auch die Größe kann passen siehe auch hier
klickmich:m

 Petri
 Wilhelm


----------



## Robin1996 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Ouh das klingt nicht gut...
Ich wollte kein Ami... Anscheinend ist er aber Krebspestfrei 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebwu (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Kalikokrebs auch die Größe kann passen siehe auch hier
> klickmich:m
> 
> Petri
> Wilhelm



komisch nur das der nach deinen link nun mal garnicht passt|uhoh:

-die größe passt nicht, siehe anfang des tröts
-scherenfinger sind nicht eingebuchtet (im übrigen ein merkmal der galizier)
-die rückenfurchen sind nicht eng beieinander


@ robin:  
so leid es mit tut, es werden einfach keine edelkrebse, egal wie offt du fragst. setz dich doch bitte endlich mit den bestimmungsschlüsseln die hier verlinkt wurden auseinander. die sind von profis erstellt und gehen über so variable merkmale wie färbung hinaus. allein die scherenform und die bedornung sollten doch klar zeigen um welche art es sich hier handelt.

mfg sebwu


----------



## Oidaaa (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*



Robin1996 schrieb:


> Habe viel Platz zur Verfügung + 8 grad kaltes Quellwasser




 Ist Quellwasser nicht recht Sauerstoffarm?

 bitte berichtigt mich fals ich da falsch liege.

LG


----------



## Robin1996 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ja Quellwassern ist normalerweise immer sehr sauerstoffarm direkt in der Quelle. Aber da es sehr kalt ist kann es dementsprechend schnell und viel Sauerstoff aufnehmen  Des Weiteren ist der Stoffwechsel in den meisten Fällen Verlangsamt  was stark die Sauerstoffaufnahme reduziert 


Jetzt zu dem Krebs! 
Ich wollte auf keinen Fall sagen das ein Edelkrebs ist!!! Das war mir bewusst, aber dieser sieht ganz anders aus als die Sumpfkrebse. Und alle die so aussehen sind auch deutlich kleiner. Die Scheren Typ sprechen aber wiederum deutlich für den Sumpfkrebs. Ich verwirre mich da ja selbst. 

Ich wollte eig mehr so etwas hören wie der Sumpfkrebs kann anscheinend doch rote Scheren haben oder wenn er kleiner ist sind die Scheren des öfteren rötlich. Was ja jetzt vermutlich der Fall sein muss, weil das widerspricht ja jetzt vollkommen der Aussage 
"Sumpfkrebse haben NIEMALS rötliche Färbung an der Unterseite der Scheren"



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oldhesse (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Edelkrebs? Oder der unerwünschte Ami? Schneller Rat ist gefragt!*

Am besten stellst du deine Artenbestimmungsanfrage in einem Fachforum dazu. Die Leute dort kennen sich meist ganz gut aus und können dir da Sicherheit geben.


----------

